# Thought you painters might appreciate this



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I was going to label this "Newtown Square Deck Staining" but that would make Vermont Scott a little PO'd. 

The original plan was not to use solid stain on the rails but some handyman hack put polyurethane on them, which turned black and could not be removed. Floor was done with Messmer's composite deck stain. I was a little concerned about the blotchy look of it but it has since settled out. Nice product.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice looking job Ken. :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for thinking of me, Ken.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

The deck looks great by the way. Do you guys ever get roped into painting those kind of rail systems?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks great! The white really looks much nicer with the house.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

The rails are wood and the decking is composite?

How did you like the stain? Easy to apply?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice Job :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Atta Boy! :thumbsup:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> The deck looks great by the way. Do you guys ever get roped into painting those kind of rail systems?


Thanks, Scott. This one caught me off guard. Its rare we cannot remove a finish but then again, I guess I expect most people to know that using a poly or varnish on an exterior surface isn't a good idea. Most homeowners do not want a solid finish on their deck. I do my best to talk them out of it unless there already is a solid down.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

RCP said:


> That looks great! The white really looks much nicer with the house.


I cannot argue, it does look very nice. The homeowners were elated with the clean look.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> The rails are wood and the decking is composite?
> 
> How did you like the stain? Easy to apply?


Yes, the flooring is a composite that has seen better days. The Messmer's comes in all of the original colors of Trex and TT so it makes color choice easier for them. My guy said application was like any other product we use on decking. Its a water borne, so the usual issues with flash drying in direct sun do apply.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> Yes, the flooring is a composite that has seen better days. The Messmer's comes in all of the original colors of Trex and TT so it makes color choice easier for them. My guy said application was like any other product we use on decking. Its a water borne, so the usual issues with flash drying in direct sun do apply.


I had no idea there was such a thing. Any idea how well it holds up?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Bender said:


> I had no idea there was such a thing. Any idea how well it holds up?


 I've put a bunch of different products on composites including solid latex stains. They hold up about as long as any finish does on wood. A couple of years depending on foot traffic and sun exposure.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

There is a latex solid stain out there that Ken knows about, that when applied to composite literally becomes the composite - incredible product!


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

that does look wonderful.amazing what stain and painting can do...the original photo still was nice looking, but then the changes were so dramatic.

that was a great job.
:thumbsup:


----------

